# Best midbass tracks



## Fellippe (Sep 15, 2006)

Wanted to start a thread on midbass tracks that when reproduced with authority and accurately, are goosebump worthy.

Think about it for a second.....probably not a whole lot out there that come to mind. So think about what fits the bill, and what you like listening to as well....

I threw out Rick James' "Super Freak" in another post.....it's very good for that.

Another that comes to mind is Michael Jackson's "P.Y.T."....although not quite as good for this purpose.

And there's this track off the Roots 2nd album "Do you want more?!?"...I gotta find it....you hear some live drum play, and when reproduced right, it sounds as if the drums are being played in the car right on your lap.....it's awesome!

In fact come to think of it, if you had only 15 seconds to justify your obsession to a non understanding friend or stranger, that Roots track might do it.


----------



## tard (Jul 13, 2006)

sheffield labs "drive" album, last drum track. snoop dog's "what's my name" rips the lower mid bass lines also.


----------



## csuflyboy (Apr 20, 2005)

Rage Against The Machine "Evil Empire" or their debut album. I use these albums to dial in the time alignment from the subs to the midbass drivers.


----------



## Fellippe (Sep 15, 2006)

tard said:


> sheffield labs "drive" album, last drum track. snoop dog's "what's my name" rips the lower mid bass lines also.


Cool...will check out the sheffield labs track, and relisten to the Doggystyle legend! I intend to listen to everything mentioned in this thread!

Hopefully we'll get enough to make this a sticky...

I'm doing this because this is a critical region in the audio spectrum. When you get this right your subs will sound better, up front, and the midrange will be more pleasing....warmer.


----------



## jeffrey (Jan 3, 2007)

My copy of Sheffield Drive has been missing for years. I miss it


----------



## fej (Feb 8, 2006)

The "drive" track is nice.

MJ's Billie Jean has been an old standard for midbass for a long time for me.


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

csuflyboy said:


> Rage Against The Machine "Evil Empire" or their debut album. I use these albums to dial in the time alignment from the subs to the midbass drivers.


x2 Evil Empire album has some awesome songs for midbass.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Most Tool recordings will let you know if you're lacking in the midbass department. Everything from Aenima forward.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

To add a few more...
The opening track to the Maroon5 album- for fast dynamic content.
The Roots 'The Tipping Point' album is great as a whole, specially the last hidden drum track off the last song.
Dave Mathews Band has way to many to list, their albums are always well recorded.
Postal Service-useful if you want to track down resonances
Lenny Kravitz- go my way


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

csuflyboy said:


> Rage Against The Machine "Evil Empire" or their debut album. I use these albums to dial in the time alignment from the subs to the midbass drivers.


The first few kick bass notes and the opening bass line on "Take The Power Back" off their self-titled is my up front bass/integration test track. Awesome stuff if you get it right! http://mfile.akamai.com/2187/asf/ad...achine/wm/aud/ratm/take_the_power_back100.asx

Also, ECA Vol 4: Percussion.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

the 2006 IASCA disc has a lot of great midbass tracks.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

You can usually get good midbass out of most steely dan -- that is, if you can stand to listen to steely dan. Steely dan can make any speaker system sound great.

I also like some of the records by a band called Seam. They're recorded a bit on the bright side, but the drums sound great -- sort of in the same way that Slint used to record theirs, or the way that Hum recorded theirs in "You'd Prefer An Astronaut". When the snare drum is making your pants dance, then you know that your midbass drivers are doing their jobs. [yes, the snare drum has quite a bit 100-200Hz content in many recordings]

But the real test of good midbass is playing something that's DIFFICULT to reproduce. I typically look at classical music for that. Anything with brass. Last night I was listening to Ben Folds with the Australian symphony orchestra playing with him, and it was taxing my Extremis's that's for sure. I'm not a big classical buff so I can't point at anything in particular, but I've used the Boston Pops superman theme as a test before and that really does a good job testing the dynamics and overall output of your audio system, with quite a bit of emphasis on the midbass region.


----------



## theonion (May 27, 2005)

Megadeath - Addicted to Chaos. Youthanasia track 3.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Mickey Hart, Planet Drum


----------



## stormtrooper (Dec 10, 2005)

I would add some APC , Moloko “Sing it Back” , and some Morcheeba.In addition there is quiet a bit on the ECA SQ nizzle disk


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

I like alto female vocals like dido and nora jones.

She can't sing pop with the wavering voice. She has to have the ability to hold a tone (and carry one too). Both Dido and Nora Jones are very good at that. There are many others, usually not popular due to the style accepted as pop these days.

Can't imagine better midbass test music.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Ah....Sara McLachlan Freedom Sessions. A very raw live sounding studio recording. Midbass galore. If your midbass doesn't blend well with the sub, this one will do it.


----------



## ///MJay (Aug 22, 2006)

I always liked the mid region in the Santana stuff.


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

MarkZ said:


> You can usually get good midbass out of most steely dan -- that is, if you can stand to listen to steely dan. Steely dan can make any speaker system sound great.
> 
> what is wrong with steely dan ?


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

Jack Johnson. Lots of higher frequency upright bass.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

///MJay said:


> I always liked the mid region in the Santana stuff.


X2


----------



## JasonH (Oct 27, 2005)

I have a whole bunch umm...The Beatles Abbey Road, a few songs from Fleewood Mac- Over My Head, Monday Morning, The Chain, Chicago- Beginnings(?), Poem 68, I'm A Man has a little bass solo in the beginning, Wings- Band on the Run, there are more I can't think of right now...Oh, Colin James- Into the Mystic, that my be dipping into the subbass region though, The Lemon Song by Led Zeppelin it has an intrecit bass line.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Here's one you probably haven't thought of...


Infected Mushroom. 

Any song, any album. Holy **** what a kick-ass electronica group. Also, most stuff from Ferry Corsten, or DJ Tiesto, well mixed, excellent clarity, and although electronic, extremely detailed and revealing. Try a few songs, and you tell me!


----------



## dawgdan (Aug 10, 2006)

Counting Crows - Mr. Jones. Just the three synthesized kick drum hits at the beginning of the song. If you can't hear them, you have no midbass.


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

B-Squad said:


> The first few kick bass notes and the opening bass line on "Take The Power Back" off their self-titled is my up front bass/integration test track. Awesome stuff if you get it right! http://mfile.akamai.com/2187/asf/ad...achine/wm/aud/ratm/take_the_power_back100.asx
> 
> Also, ECA Vol 4: Percussion.



X2  !!!


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

audionutz said:


> X2  !!!


the nizzle himself approves.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Being a drummer and all...any well recorded track with live drums and acoustic bass will work.

However, I.M.O. one of the greatest R&B songs for midbass(and just a great dance song in general) happens to hail from one of the greatest R&B bands of all time, the elements know as EARTH, WIND & FIRE. The song "LET's GROOVE" from the album Raise!

One of the tightest and groovin' in your face, syth and drum tracks on record. If your systems has great midbass, this track will make you want to get up and dance!


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

The blue man group is hard to beat for any frequency grouping


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

theonion said:


> Megadeath - Addicted to Chaos. Youthanasia track 3.


_*Countdown to Extinction*_ is good too. Turn up the volume all the way and put the CD in. Track 1 will come at you like a freight train. The last track is also excellent because there is a drum break toward the end of the song where the drummer just goes to town on the toms.

I also like to throw in some _*Rush*_ to stress test the midbasses. _YYZ_ is a good track and anything off their _2112 _album too.

I use stuff like that for setting my crossover points. If the midbasses can't keep up and produce a full sound down low I raise it. If they come out muddy and unbalanced, I lower it.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm gonna go with a rap track.

It's called ? vs Scratch (The Dj Token Cut) by The Roots.

It's basically a drum and a beatbox. It's really good for testing midbass.


----------



## tard (Jul 13, 2006)

also "erotic city" from prince. 

there's some other disco era songs that aren't so disco'ish that have hellacious snare drum snap in them. i know and have the songs, i just don't know the name or artist off the top of my head.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

tard said:


> also "erotic city" from prince.
> 
> there's some other disco era songs that aren't so disco'ish that have hellacious snare drum snap in them. i know and have the songs, i just don't know the name or artist off the top of my head.


Good call!!  Might as well add "7," "Cream," and "Get Off" to the list too.


----------



## chibahawk (Jan 26, 2007)

tard said:


> there's some other disco era songs that aren't so disco'ish that have hellacious snare drum snap in them. i know and have the songs, i just don't know the name or artist off the top of my head.


i'd love to know more... im componentless at the moment but im deadening my doors (in NYC winter) and installing either some Rainbow SLC Kicks, Crystal SSC6's or 720PRS. I need some midbass to blast and some Curtis Mayfield funk and **** like that is what I get down to.

Gimme a band name or some **** like that and Ill help you find some tracks


----------



## squatchie16 (Jan 29, 2007)

Slayer's Jihad


----------



## jalba (Dec 20, 2010)

This is an old thread, but worth a bump for a more lengthy list. My additions are

"Hungry Like the Wolf" - Duran Duran 
"Stand Back" - Stevie Nicks

Both of these songs sound amazing on my system.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Apache Rose Peacock - Red Hot Chilli Peppers. 

Ain't That Just Like a Woman - B.B. King


----------



## UMWDawg92 (Mar 4, 2011)

Chevelle- the red and jars


----------



## cobra93 (Dec 22, 2009)

Phil Collins > Hand in Hand, short but awesome.
...............>In the air tonight, you have to wait for it.
...............> Mama, if you can find a good recording.
Buckcherry also has some great midbass
Rammstein 
Nine Inch Nails isn't much for bass, but midbass is definitely there. 
Some already said Steely Dan


----------



## billg71 (Dec 17, 2009)

WooHoo! Oldie but Goodie thread ... 

My go-to midbass tracks are(in no particular order):

Almost anything on Janis Ian's "Breaking Silence", the drum and bass work on this CD is absolutely stunning.

Pink Floyd's "Learning to Fly" on the "Pulse" CD.

"Learn to Be Still" on the Eagles' "Hell Freezes Over". Another great album for midbass.

Eric Clapton's "Forever Man" on "Behind the Sun".

And my hands-down favorite, Dire Straits' "Money For Nothing".

There are tons of others but these are the tracks I first use to evaluate any midbass setup. All these albums are worthy of being termed SQ(IMO), they're well recorded and the producers didn't go overboard with compression, there's tons of dynamic range in these CDs. It may not be your taste in music but if your system will play these tracks back at realistic levels and sound good, you've got a killer system! :drummer:

No Rebbecca Pigeon mewling in my truck.... :rimshot:

Bill

P.S. Listening to "Learn to Be Still" on iTunes while I typed this I finally figured out I need better speakers for the 'puter.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

billg71 said:


> WooHoo! Oldie but Goodie thread ...
> 
> My go-to midbass tracks are(in no particular order):
> 
> ...


Money for nothing! All time favorite get froggy song! It's tied with Come Sail Away.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

SPM's High So High
Old laid back rap track with a nice rolling midbass line.


----------



## montara (Jul 23, 2009)

"Jump into the Fire" off Harry Nilsson’s 1971 album Nilsson Schmilsson. 
I have the original LP from 35+ years ago and this track still makes my ears bleed.

Nilsson Schmilsson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

This wont be considered "sound quality", but Lamb Of God - The Faded Line, about 41 seconds in, has a very powerful drum section. Its recorded a little loud, but it sounds the same on this cd as it does live.

There are a lot of good drum tracks on Lamb Of God, Wrath, on the deluxe editions studio experience cd. Sadly, they are 192kbps mp3's. But the have the drum tracks, vocals, guitars, and bass tracks all seperate for all the songs.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

An evening with el diablo - chevelle

Great song, and I love the opening section.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

jcollin76 said:


> An evening with el diablo - chevelle
> 
> Great song, and I love the opening section.


Agreed. 

I'll throw in Deftones-Diamond Eyes

Down's Nola album is chock full of mid bass.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

anything by stanley clarke


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

Primus - Brown Album


----------



## jalba (Dec 20, 2010)

I might have better luck starting a new thread for this question, not sure. But I've seen a couple of videos on YT of people demoing their systems with a really nice sounding track that was just a drum solo, very high quality recording of someone really using the entire drum kit and I can imagine it would be a great way to demo mids/highs. Does anyone know where I can find this? It's probably a demo disc of some sort, but I've had no luck finding ANY type of solo drum recordings.

Also - The Cure - "Fascination Street (Extended Remix)"


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Jalba, can you link one of the videos?

Maybe somebody will know it...

I love drums and good solos, I wouldn't mind knowing too.


----------



## jalba (Dec 20, 2010)

jcollin76 said:


> Jalba, can you link one of the videos?
> 
> Maybe somebody will know it...
> 
> I love drums and good solos, I wouldn't mind knowing too.


That might be tough, I watch a ton of vids and it might be hard happening upon it again, but I'll try.


----------



## UMWDawg92 (Mar 4, 2011)

jcollin76 said:


> An evening with el diablo - chevelle
> 
> Great song, and I love the opening section.


Most chevelle has great midbass

Oil and water by Incubus has a really sweet part in it too


----------



## jalba (Dec 20, 2010)

jcollin76 said:


> Jalba, can you link one of the videos?
> 
> Maybe somebody will know it...
> 
> I love drums and good solos, I wouldn't mind knowing too.


I think I found it. It looks like it is a Sheffield Labs Demo disc. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnHO86kHz_g

EDIT: Also found this vid of a home system playing the same disc. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOyndqbeSNk

And in the comments there's some more suggestions for drum demos, like Steve Clarke "Solo Drums". We need to find these somewhere for download. 

EDIT2: Also look for "This is K2 HD Sound" or "K2HD" discs.


----------



## jalba (Dec 20, 2010)

edited


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Sweet man, thanks!
See if I can track them down too.


----------



## jalba (Dec 20, 2010)

jcollin76 said:


> Sweet man, thanks!
> See if I can track them down too.


Edited my post with a new link, first one was having issues.


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

Get Down On It - Wayman Tisdale

Higher Ground - Marcus Miller

Let's Groove - Earth, Wind, & Fire


----------



## wannabesq (Apr 13, 2011)

Not a particular track, but just about any good drum solo that uses the toms sounds really good with a good midbass system.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Van Halen (1984) - "Hot for Teacher" & "I'll Wait".

Sevendust (Sevendust) - The whole album

Deftones (White Pony) - "Digital Bath"

Breaking Benjamin (We Are Not Alone) - "So Cold"


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice picks fish!
R&b and Rap are okay, but I'm a rock and metal guy myself. Any group with a great drummer can get it done. Tool, rush, log, Pantera, VH, etc..

I love my double bass... 'One' is the song that started it for me. Lol


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

not sure if this has been mentioned but songs from the black crows
ZZ top also have some nice midbass songs 

especially the beginning of Sleeping bag


----------



## SHOToonz (Sep 18, 2007)

check out "Ravenous" by Arch Enemy if you wanna hear a wicked double bass line...


----------



## kaigoss69 (Apr 2, 2008)

jalba said:


> I think I found it. It looks like it is a Sheffield Labs Demo disc.


That track is on one of the 6 Focal discs.


----------



## jalba (Dec 20, 2010)

kaigoss69 said:


> That track is on one of the 6 Focal discs.


Hey, you're right! Disc 1 Track 6. I got that set a while back and haven't really listened to it yet. I'm downloading the Sheffield Disc as we speak. It has one more drum improv on it, other than that track.

EDIT: Also Disc 3 Track 11 on the Focal set is the other drum track that's on the Sheffield disc. Guess I didn't need the Sheffield disc after all, but it is lossless, so better quality than the Focal set I've got.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

opening lines to Seinfeld... that's midbass


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

sqcomp said:


> Let's Groove - Earth, Wind, & Fire


dang, dude. 2 for 2. 

Any EW&F songs typically have good midbass.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Sanford and Son theme song by Quincy Jones.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

GlasSman said:


> Ah....Sara McLachlan Freedom Sessions. A very raw live sounding studio recording. Midbass galore. If your midbass doesn't blend well with the sub, this one will do it.


+++ Great album for testing how tight and accurate your mid bass is.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

any thing of MJ stranger in moscow is one favs, billie jean , i also love days of new first album. billy idol greatist hits , zztop, led zeplin mandonnas greatist hits has some stuff that will blow you away. stastic x push it, kiss double platium the cd sleeve is all sliver that sounds bad ass


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

@ Bik

E, W, & F's September is nice and punchy as well.

We are on 2 for 2 aren't we?! It's your turn to suggest a song though...


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

mattyjman said:


> opening lines to Seinfeld... that's midbass


No love for Night Court?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Anyone know where to find a high quality download of the Seinfeld Theme?


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

WLDock said:


> Being a drummer and all...any well recorded track with live drums and acoustic bass will work.
> However, I.M.O. one of the greatest R&B songs for midbass(and just a great dance song in general) happens to hail from one of the greatest R&B bands of all time, the elements know as EARTH, WIND & FIRE. The song "LET's GROOVE" from the album Raise!
> One of the tightest and groovin' in your face, syth and drum tracks on record. If your systems has great midbass, this track will make you want to get up and dance!





sqcomp said:


> Get Down On It - Wayman Tisdale
> Higher Ground - Marcus Miller
> Let's Groove - Earth, Wind, & Fire





bikinpunk said:


> dang, dude. 2 for 2.
> Any EW&F songs typically have good midbass.





sqcomp said:


> @ Bik
> E, W, & F's September is nice and punchy as well.
> We are on 2 for 2 aren't we?! It's your turn to suggest a song though...


Sounds like we are all on the same wavelength, even EW&F's live recording have great midbass punch. Also, don't forget about the late great Wayman Tisdale's "Aint No Stoppin Us Now."

Here recently I have been wanting to hear the "Treme' Song" by John Boutté from the HBO Series on a nice system. That track really brings my small KEF 2.1 system to life. It would really jam on an awesome 4-way system.


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

Victor Wooten has some good stuff as well...Speaking of...

Bela Fleck and the Flecktones - Flight of the Cosmic Hippo

If THAT bass line doesn't work EVERYTHING bass related...you and your system are just wrong.

@ WL - That suggestion from WT is a nice, smooth, track man! I'm previewing it right now on some good cans. It's got a great beat you can't help just grooving to! That is one heck of a good driving song I'm thinking.

I think we have it right there. Wayman, Marcus, and Victor. Bassists galore!


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

bmiller1 said:


> No love for Night Court?


I swear I was gonna suggest the night court theme. Didn't know if anyone would know what I was talking about!


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

sqcomp said:


> Victor Wooten has some good stuff as well...Speaking of...
> 
> Bela Fleck and the Flecktones - Flight of the Cosmic Hippo
> 
> ...


If you like Victor Wooten, check out SMV. It's a band with Victor, Stanley Clark, and the man himself Marcus Miller!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

sqcomp said:


> @ Bik
> 
> E, W, & F's September is nice and punchy as well.
> 
> We are on 2 for 2 aren't we?! It's your turn to suggest a song though...


Certainly is. It's my little girl's favorite song (if an 8 month old can have a favorite song).


Midbass tracks: Anything from RATM's self titled album.

I've got an awesome version of Fleetwood Mac's _Little Lies_ that is awesome.







A-Ha's _Take on Me_ remix is good, too:


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

How can you talk bassists and not talk Bootsy Collins?

"I'd rather be with you" has some great midbass.


----------



## analogrocker (Aug 1, 2009)

I like to use songs with good drums to test midbass. I know that a lot of people like to use Michael Jackson's "Billie Jean" to test midbass, which is good but a track I _always_ use to test midbass is Alice Cooper's "Billion Dollar Babies" (the song). The part in particular is the opening drum intro. If you don't literally get punched in the chest by those drums, then there is definitely a lack of midbass in the system.

When I play that track on a lowly pair of Yamaha 3-way home bookshelf speakers (which consist of an 8" woofer, 4" midrange, and 3/4" tweeter in a sealed enclosure), I can feel the impact in my chest! I have yet to get the same experience from any of my car systems. I've come close, though. I'm still working on it.

Then there's Pink Floyd. Ah, yes... The audiophile's favorite go-to band to demo a stereo system. But see, most people who test stereo systems with Pink Floyd usually use the "Dark Side of the Moon" album. I go for "The Wall". That album is dynamic. Wanna test if your midbass is up to snuff? Put on "Hey You" and listen to the drums. The snare, the toms - there should be snap and punch up the wazoo. And when Nick Mason does that tom roll, if you have any vibrating panels - you'll know it!

Anyway, those are my two favorite tracks to test midbass.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

IMHO, a lot of us focus too much on the kick and not enough on anything else in the 50-300hz range. It's pretty easy to make your sub kick. It's hard as heck to get a standup bass to sound decent in a car. Much less accurate. 

Peter Gabriel's "Sledgehammer" is always a go to. It's hard to get that song even close to good sounding without some knowledge of where your car's modes are and good use of the EQ.


----------



## ///MJay (Aug 22, 2006)

Just listened to this on head phones and cant wait to try it in the car!!

Sniff's Venture - YouTube


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> IMHO, a lot of us focus too much on the kick and not enough on anything else in the 50-300hz range. It's pretty easy to make your sub kick. It's hard as heck to get a standup bass to sound decent in a car. Much less accurate.


HIGHLY RECOMMENDED:

Prayer | Adam Ben Ezra

Open Sesame | Adam Ben Ezra

Adam Ben Ezra - Can't Stop Running - One Take Track - YouTube

The Busker - Adam Ben Ezra - YouTube

Bass Tribute to Michael Jackson - Billie Jean - YouTube


You can download a FLAC of these on Adam's page at: 

Adam Ben Ezra


Esperanza Spalding | Little Fly music video - YouTube

and something completely different:

MILES MOSLEY "Voodoo Child" - YouTube

And if you like Female Jazz vocals a la Diana Krall with great drums and string bass try Gretchen Parlato's CD "The Lost and Found"


----------



## ///MJay (Aug 22, 2006)

///MJay said:


> Just listened to this on head phones and cant wait to try it in the car!!
> 
> Sniff's Venture - YouTube



I have no idea where that came from or what it is...

I was trying to link to Marcel Bach - Awesome Double Bass Drum Solo!! - YouTube


----------

